
Add a status LED to your Raspberry Pi - alexellisuk
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/add-a-status-led-to-your-raspberry-pi-d3718846d66b
======
Piskvorrr
Assuming that /sys/class/leds/led{0,1} are already used for something ;)

~~~
alexellisuk
Aw those tiny little LEDs? Can you even see them from 10 ft away?

~~~
Piskvorrr
They're surprisingly bright. Been using them for status for ages...but yeah,
they're single-color, and I don't think you can actually control the
brightness. For anything beyond "blink this when X", other solutions are
needed. You can never have too many blinkenlights :)

